# Bessacarr e450 Jack & Wheelbrace?



## melmur

On a Ducato base - anyone any idea where they are stored? Not managed to find them yet.


----------



## GerryD

If it is on a Ducato X250, it is under the front passenger seat.
Gerry


----------



## Grizzly

And you need to remove any floor mats in front of it so that the flap door drops completely flat down onto the floor. If it is only slightly lifted up the polystyrene box that contains all the jacks etc won't slide out from under the seat.

We almost had to hack bits off ours as we couldn't get it out when we needed it as we didn't know the knack. It's tidy but not the easiest thing to get to.

G


----------



## 1943

on our 510 the drop down flap can be pulled out of its hinge clips, seemed the easy way to go


----------



## melmur

Hmm, I've had a look under both seats by pulling off the clip on trims. There is a big empty space under both, so looks like they could be missing.

It's a 2.3 JTD by the way if that makes any difference?


----------



## Grizzly

melmur said:


> There is a big empty space under both, so looks like they could be missing.


Sounds like your rear heater is missing too ! That's in the space under the driver's seat and blows hot air back into the hab area as you travel. Controls are on the far right of the dashboard carefully positioned so that you can't see them for the steering wheel and have to duck your head to see them.

G


----------



## melmur

Don't know whether that was an option or not but it isn't fitted to my van. It's only a 2 seater/berth so probably not deemed necessary to heat the back whilst travelling.


----------



## Grizzly

Ours is only 2 seater/2 berth and it wasn't an additional option ( at least we didn't opt for it ) though it is excellent and means the back of the van is always lovely and warm when we arrive. It can get a bit too fierce though.

We didn't know about it when we first got the van and spent some time panicking that the fan noise was something wrong.

G


----------



## cabby

no heater under our seats either.can it be fitted later. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## Grizzly

cabby said:


> no heater under our seats either.can it be fitted later. :roll: :roll:
> 
> cabby


No idea. It fits under the swivel seat so that should not be a problem. I thought it was perhaps a Swift ( and so Bessacarr) thing rather than a Fiat one. Ours is a 2007 model.

G


----------



## melmur

Anyway, back to my jack 

Anyone have the same model (e450) that can confirm whether it is supposed to be under the seat or somewhere else?


----------



## jud

*jack*



melmur said:


> Anyway, back to my jack
> 
> Anyone have the same model (e450) that can confirm whether it is supposed to be under the seat or somewhere else?


hi melmur what year is it and is it the new x250 cab.


----------



## Grizzly

If you go to this page you can download the cab handbook and manuals for your year and model and it might tell you there:

http://www.swiftgroup.co.uk/motorhomes/handbooks

All the X250 models I've seen have had the tools under the passenger seat. Did you have yours from new ?

G


----------



## GerryD

melmur said:


> Hmm, I've had a look under both seats by pulling off the clip on trims. There is a big empty space under both, so looks like they could be missing.
> 
> It's a 2.3 JTD by the way if that makes any difference?


If it is a 2.3 JTD then it is a 2002 to 2006 model. In that case the jack and wheelbrace were either in a bag velcroed to the rear of the passenger seat, or loose in a bed locker.
Gerry


----------

